#kubuntu-se 2011-08-15
<Flygisoft> free space: 1279.01/2621.27 GB (48.8%)
<Flygisoft> TRÖÖÖÖTTTT
<Philip5> piiiigg
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hur går det med din androidmobil då?
<Philip5> jag håller precis på att installera en 3rd party rom
<dagon_> wut
<Flygisoft> Joo går bara bra det
<Flygisoft> Love it
<Philip5> ångrar inte att du lämnat äppeltåget?
<Flygisoft> Ne inte direkt
<Philip5> dagon_: har precis installerat LeeDROiD 2.1 på min sensation :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: men du skaffade en galaxy2 va?
<dagon_> Philip5: varför tramsar du runt med Sense? :P
<Philip5> sense is da shit
<dagon_> is shit menar du väl
<Flygisoft> Jo galaxy 2 ja
<Philip5> nepp
<Philip5> rockar
<dagon_> sense kan vara sämst
<Philip5> kan kanske det kan men inte när jag använder det för då är det bäst
<dagon_> du kan inte ändra storlek på dina widgets
<dagon_> :>
<Philip5> är ingen fan av widgets alls
<Philip5> har bara en klocka och kalender
<Philip5> alla andra är väck
<dagon_> http://www.swedroid.se/forum/post678957-28/
<dagon_> där har du min desire :)
<Philip5> alldeles för vanilla men med snygg bakgrundsbild :)
<dagon_> gillar miui som det är :)
<Philip5> för lite sense
<dagon_> alldeles lagom 100% sense-fri :D
<dagon_> hur är sensation annars?
<Philip5> bäst
<dagon_> har den dual core?
<Philip5> så klart
<dagon_> ram?
<Philip5> 786 eller nått
<dagon_> duger
<dagon_> fast kunde gott suttit 1GB
<dagon_> testar audacious nu
<dagon_> utan pluggen
<Philip5> gick det bättre?
<dagon_> får se
<dagon_> ca. 1000h musik att läsa in
<dagon_> den brukar krasha halvvägs
<Philip5> http://boards.audacious-media-player.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=509
<dagon_> nu krashade den
<Flygisoft> Dunkade hem en PS emulator för någon vecka sedan
<Flygisoft> Helvete vad kul det är att spela Crash Bandicot 3 igen
<dagon_> :D
<dagon_> Philip5: Segmenteringsfel
<dagon_> http://pastebin.com/yBWuSEBU
<Philip5> dagon_: hmm och du hade inaktiverat den där playlistgrejen?
<dagon_> japp och ett par till för säkerhets skull
<Philip5> prova att inaktivera mpg123 också 
<dagon_> .asx och cue sheet
<Philip5> frågan är om det inte hänger ihop med teckenkodning eller nått till slut. att det är om det är ett visst typ av filnamn som den får spel
<dagon_> det är inte omöjligt
<dagon_> nu ska vi se
<dagon_> ehm
<dagon_> nu lägger den inte ens till musiken :P
<dagon_> inte rekursivt iaf
<dagon_> dags att lata sig och kolla en b-rulle :>
#kubuntu-se 2011-08-16
<Philip5> dagon_: du som är miui-frälst redan kanske ska slå till på en sådan här när den kommer: http://www.swedroid.se/42052/miui-mobilen-%E2%80%9Dxiaomi-phone%E2%80%9D-far-en-ordentlig-presentation-1-5ghz-processor-1gb-ram-och-4-tumsskarm-for-2000kr/
#kubuntu-se 2011-08-20
<Philip5> så
<Philip5> skickar nu då
<dagon_> kan vi ta det lite senare?
<Philip5> oki
<dagon_> Philip5: go go go :D
<Philip5> dagon_: redo?
<dagon_> gjorde te precis :/
<dagon_> Philip5: om du vill så skicka nu
<dagon_> nu är jag här
<Philip5> dagon_: redo nu då?
<dagon_> japp :)
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> du okejade bara ena
<dagon_> nope
<dagon_> men xchat är lite cp
<Philip5> så
<dagon_> den verkar ogilla multipla överföringar
<Philip5> aj då
<Philip5> nu har du iaf båda
<dagon_> jag tackar så hjärtligt :)
<Philip5> om du nu brukar använda dbg
<Philip5> hoppas det hjälper
<dagon_> kan vara bra att ha
<dagon_> nu ska vi se
<dagon_> än så länge verkar det funka
<dagon_> där dog den
<dagon_> audacious[17685] trap divide error ip:7f24dff3ae62 sp:7f24d1023b30 error:0 in madplug.so[7f24dff39000+4000]
<Philip5> madplug är mpg123 plugen
<Philip5> patchen som jag fixat med för playlist har med utf8 att göra och hur den parsar teckenkodning
<dagon_> mjo så långt är jag med
<Philip5> skulle inte förvåna mig om den där kraschen också har något med det att göra
<dagon_> avaktiverar man mpg123 så funkar det inte ens att lägga till musik
<dagon_> fast det visste du säkert
<Philip5> inte ens om du har ffmpeg aktiverad istället för mpg123?
<dagon_> nope
<Philip5> det kan jag
<dagon_> Oo
<Philip5> då använder den ffmpeg för mp3 istället för mpg123
<dagon_> detta är riktigt skumt :P
<Philip5> dagon_: så om du har så här så kan du inte adda mp3or? http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/8547/audaciouspreferences017.png
<dagon_> precis
<dagon_> enstaka går säkert men jag kan inte lägga till filer rekursivt från en mapp
<Philip5> har du provat enstaka?
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> enstaka funkade
<Philip5> jag provade bara ett gäng i en mapp
<dagon_> prova att lägga till ett helt directory när du trycker på plusset
<Philip5> då händer inget
<Philip5> fast det gör det med mpg123-pluggen aktiv
<Philip5> hmm
<Philip5> varför klarar inte ffmpeg lägga till recersive dirs
<dagon_> ingen aning
<dagon_> fast klarar det ska den göra
<dagon_> det är väl ffmpeg som är den aktivaste pluggen till vlc?
<Philip5> fast den kraschar för mig också om jag försöker lägga till hela min mp3samling
<Philip5> efter en bra stund
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> min räknar upp till 200h sen dör den
<Philip5> hmm, fast min verkar krascha i libmowgli.so.2
<Philip5> dagon_: vaken?
<Philip5> tror jag fixat mpg123-problemet nu också
<Philip5> kraschar iad inte för mig längre när jag addar recersive dirs
<Philip5> aja, laddade upp dem på launchpad nu så du har updates snart
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-12
<Philip5> Flygisoft: pysslar du med då?
<Flygisoft> Inte mycket
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥ sliten efter Getaway rock
<Philip5> uj
<Philip5> var du värst? 
<Philip5> var det du som ägde mosh piten?
<Flygisoft> Haha jajemen
<Flygisoft> Så trevligt att det var så otroligt med mycket regn -.-
<Philip5> det är då mosh pits är som bäst när de är leriga
<Philip5> bara ingen gör en moses för dig bara i piten
<Flygisoft> Det var inte så lerigt på spelningarna som tur var, dock på campingen var det väldigt lerigt :P
<Philip5> var det några bra band?
<Flygisoft> Jorå :)
<Flygisoft> killswitch, in flames, lamb of god, system of a down, soilwork
<Flygisoft> t.ex
<Philip5> så infames är fortfarande aktiva? är det inte snart gubbrock?! 
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Som Deep Purple tänker du?
<Flygisoft> In Flames lär väl komma med någon ny skiva snart antar jag
<Philip5> lite så snart kanske
<Philip5> men tyngre gubbar
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-13
<Philip5> maxjezy: jasså, idag passar det
<maxjezy> Philip5: yes
<maxjezy> regn och snuvig som satan
<Philip5> vad har du till försvar?
<maxjezy> precis
<Philip5> ingen ursäkt. Flygisoft blir ju ledsen när du inte dyker upp
<Philip5> så får jag trösta honom
<maxjezy> tror inte ens han kommit hem från sthlm pride
<Flygisoft> mm
<maxjezy> säkert bouncern som ligger och iddlish!
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> Philip5: såg du objektiven ja postade?
<maxjezy> R-UW objektiven
<Philip5> nä vad var det?
<maxjezy> nikonos rs objektiv
<maxjezy> ett 20-35 mm
<maxjezy> 2.8
<Philip5> aha, jo
<maxjezy> http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/nikon/htmls/models/htmls/Nikonos_creditimages/others/NikonosRS2035mmCadorama.JPG
<maxjezy> tror du det passar på en vanlig nikon?
<Philip5> har ingen aning faktiskt men jag tror att det är något special med den fattningen
<maxjezy> budade men blev osäker så jagt budade inte över 1000 kr
<maxjezy> de är säkert värda galet mycket på rätt marknad
<Philip5> de blev ju aldrig så poppis så jag vet inte
<maxjezy> de var helt oanvända objektiv som jag budade på 
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/-nikonzoom-nikkor-35-70mm-3-3-4-5-ais-2x-kenko-konverter-auktion_301999_187534300
<maxjezy> detta ska jag köpa
<Philip5> du gillar gamla gluggar du. eller är det för de är billiga? ;)
<maxjezy> ja vet inte riktigt
<maxjezy> kenko 2x är jag sugen på
<Philip5> jag har ju kenkos extension tubes :)
<Philip5> sådana här men för nikon http://www.tradera.com/kenko-extension-tube-set-dg-till-canon-12mm-20mm-36mm-auktion_341693_187351077
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/kenko-af-mellanringar-till-nikon-i-nyskick--auktion_301999_188037247
<maxjezy> såna?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> sådana jag hade när jag filmade mina myror
<Philip5> och mitt 50/1.8
<maxjezy> nu kommer frugan hem, brb!
<Philip5> ja då är det bäst du kammar dig och stänger traderasidorna ;)
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> incognito-mode alltid på!
<Philip5> du kanske ska filma en sådan här hdr-grej i din by http://vimeo.com/72131557
<maxjezy> filmade blixtar och åskväder inatt
<maxjezy> antagligen blir det cannes festivalen
<Philip5> minst
<maxjezy> ostabilt internet eller bara något annat
<maxjezy> ?
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-14
<maxjax> tjena
<maxjezy> tjena Philip5 
<maxjezy> jag har köpt ny kamera :)
<maxjezy> och tre objektiv till
<maxjezy> och 2x konverter
<maxjezy> och 3 stepupringar
<maxjezy> och blixt
<Philip5> tsss
<Philip5> för vilka pengar? ;)
<Flygisoft> Hmm
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vaknade du till med en gryntning?
<Flygisoft> Yeah
<Flygisoft> Funderar på att fixa en NAS
<Philip5> görs?
<Flygisoft> Musik och tittar runt om man ska bygga en egen eller köpa en färdig
<Philip5> har jag också funderat på en massa gånger men inte slagit till
<Philip5> köpa färdig att trycka i diskar verkar vara smidigast
<Flygisoft> Jo helt klart
<Philip5> bara att kostnaden drar iväg
<Flygisoft> Har en ITX server som jag kör just nu, så antingen fixa ett annat chassi till den och köra FreeNAS
<Philip5> vill ju ha raid och då blir det ju några diskar och de som stödjer raid kostar ju som en billig dator
<Flygisoft> dock så verkar det som FreeNAS drar en jävla massa ram om man ska köra deras softraid
<Flygisoft> Så då måste man köra hårdvaruraid som kostar 1200kr+ typ
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=764560
<Flygisoft> Fundrar eventuellt på den
<Flygisoft> Vill kunna köra raid 5 eller liknande raid så
<Philip5> jag har också kollat på liknande från Synology. de verkar mest poppis och prisvärda
<Flygisoft> Jo helt klart
<Flygisoft> Men funderar mellan 4-bay eller 2-bay
<maxjezy> Philip5: pentax
<Flygisoft> 1kr till så har man ju 4-bay
<Flygisoft> 1k
<Philip5> annars är det väl typ qnap som verkar vara nått
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad för en? och varför?
<Philip5> 4bay är ju vad man vill ha men då kostar ju diskar mer också och det drar iväg på så sätt
<maxjezy> Philip5: http://www.m42.republika.pl/pentaxsp1000.html
<maxjezy> den kameran
<maxjezy> hittade en fin kameraväska jag ville ha så låg kameran och grejerna i
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kör man 2-bay så får man ju dock bara raid 0 eller 1, så är ju raid 1 man kör då, dock "billigare" att köra raid 5 med fler diskar
<Philip5> maxjezy: en liknande har jag haft på slutet av 80-talet ;P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: precis och det känns lite snålt med bara raid 0 eller 1 om man ändå ska ha
<Flygisoft> Kör man raid 5 med 4st diskar får man ju ändå ut 75% av lagringen om jag inte minns fel
<Flygisoft> Raid 1 så får man ju bara ut 50%
<Philip5> jo det är ju sånt man vill åt och att kunna hotswappa diskar
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Går ju köra mycket annat än bara som NAS på dom också
<Philip5> ja visst
<Flygisoft> Lär väl hosta någon liten webbsida samt kanske VPN-server för att tunnla min trafik när jag är på andra platser
<Philip5> men du måste väl kunna köra freebsd på dina serverar som vanligt ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Nerå
<Flygisoft> Kör bara FreeBSD på en
<Philip5> "bara"
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> det är oändligt mycket mer än jag kör
<Flygisoft> Kanske det kanske ;D
<Flygisoft> Men det blir inte billigt att skaffa detta
<Flygisoft> Dock lär man ju kunna köra med enheten ett tag
<Flygisoft> Funderar på att köra 4-bay och sen 2st 3TB diskar först i raid 1, sen sätta dit en till 3TB sen och göra om till raid 5
<Flygisoft> så kan man köpa en till disk sen igen
<Flygisoft> Så har man 12TB totalt och 9TB lagring man kan använda
<Philip5> nä det drar iväg med diskar
<Philip5> lätt att man bara kollar priset på själva nasen
<Flygisoft> Mjo är ju så
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad tror du om samyangs nya objektiv då? 16mm med t2.2? http://www.kamerabild.se/nyheter/objektiv/nytt-objektiv-fran-samyang-for-filmning-1.525772.html
<maxjezy> kul att dom tar filmadet seriöst
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> deras 85 mm verkar nice
<Philip5> canon har ju sina c-objektiv men de är ju sjukt dyra
<maxjezy> 1,4
<Philip5> jovars
<Philip5> prisvärt om inte annat
<maxjezy> japp
<Philip5> du gillar väl din samyang?
<maxjezy> vet du om det finns adapter till m42?
<maxjezy> älskar den
<maxjezy> oskarp men perfekt för film
<maxjezy> så jag kan ha de på min nikon tänkte jag
<Philip5> ha vilken?
<maxjezy> mina tre objektiv ja köpte idag
<maxjezy> de har ju pentax m42 skruvning
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> jo det ska nog finnas
<maxjezy> ett av objektiven var iaf 2.0
<Philip5> verkar inte kosta mer än hundringen för en adapter
<Philip5> de blir då fullt manuella men det är de väl redan
<maxjezy> 2 av de är automatiska
<Philip5> du får nog helt manuell exponering också
<maxjezy> jo, på nikon iaf
<maxjezy> kameran är helt sjukt skön också
<maxjezy> ska fota grejerna sen så du får se allt ja köpte
<Philip5> jo sådana kameror är sköna
<Philip5> lite begränsade mot dagens digitalkamera bara
<Philip5> lätt att glömma hur de var när folk idag knappt sett en
<maxjezy> jag fick ju instruktionsböcker till allt också
<maxjezy> så jag kan lära mig
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hur är det med din platta? kan du spela spel som typ dark avenger på den utan den laggar?
<Flygisoft> Ingen aning, aldrig spelat något på den
<Philip5> gratis slashaspel
<Philip5> gratis men så vill de så klart man ska köpa grejer i spelet om man är otålig och inte orkar spela sig till dem
<Philip5> ganska smidigt stursätt på spelet där plattan blir som en joystick typ
<Philip5> styrsätt
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Ja brukar ju vara så i många spel, gratis men man köper grejer för riktiga pengar
<Flygisoft> Får kanske kolla på det spelet sen då
<Philip5> jag har aldrig köpt något i sådana spel även om jag spelat några
<Philip5> har aldrig heller köpt en app
<Philip5> om man rootar sin mobil och kör med adblocker så slipper man ju även reklam i appar :)
<Philip5> brukar inte ens blir någon tom ruta där reklamen skulle varit utan bara mer plats för innehållet
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://24.media.tumblr.com/e36dc47a7c7220fbb34884ce7f187785/tumblr_mrj44yxFOJ1r5511to1_1280.jpg
<maxjezy> http://nikofolio.tumblr.com/
<maxjezy> finns lite bilder på kameran med olika objektiven på
<maxjezy> och prylar till som konvertern osv
<Philip5> ser ju trevligt ut att få på köpet
<maxjezy> gissa va ja pynta
<maxjezy> sa jag det?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> vet inte vad det var för väska som du egentligen ville ha
<maxjezy> 500
<maxjezy> med väskan
<maxjezy> bara den kunde jag betalat 300 för
<Philip5> låter prisvärt om grejerna funkar
<maxjezy> jo, allt fungerar
<maxjezy> förutom blixten
<maxjezy> har inga batterier till den, och kameran behöver ett batteri också
<Philip5> ok, ja batterier är ju minsta problemet då kanske
<maxjezy> japp, vanliga bara
<maxjezy> var en liten skinnväska till 2x konvertern
<maxjezy> har 2 till objektiv på g nu på tradera som jag antagligen vinner
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/nikon-f50-med-objektiv-sigma-minizoom-macro-28-80-auktion_302009_187653280
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/-nikonzoom-nikkor-35-70mm-3-3-4-5-ais-2x-kenko-konverter-auktion_301999_187534300
<maxjezy> dessa
<maxjezy> ska sälja mitt 50 mm och mitt 18-55 mm
<Philip5> gillar du inte din 50a?
<Philip5> blir den för mycket zoom för dig
<Philip5> maxjezy: annars kanske du ska slå till på 28mm f1.4 ;)  http://www.tradera.com/nikon-28mm-f-1-4-d-28-1-4--auktion_301999_188367230
<maxjezy> jojo :)
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/nikon-28mm-f-1-4-d-28-1-4--auktion_301999_188367230
<maxjezy> gah
<maxjezy> http://24.media.tumblr.com/f5a32b0ba1fa882b8324317f20840236/tumblr_mrj7nsDhBv1r5511to1_1280.jpg
<maxjezy> där är väskan med
<maxjezy> allt är med på den bilden, förutom lock till objektiven.
<maxjezy> till det som sitter på kameran dvs
<maxjezy> finns lock till det med
<Philip5> vad du fyndar
<maxjezy> fattas ett I bara
<maxjezy> på kameran
<maxjezy> pentax asahi tror jag den heter
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/adapter-for-m42-skruvgangade-objektiv-till-nikon-kameror-auktion_341693_188272346
<maxjezy> kanske ska slå till på det där då
<Philip5> på ebay går de loss på 100 kr
<maxjezy> jo, såg att det fanns billigare också
<maxjezy> bra, blev överbudad på sigma 28-80 
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/adapterring-m42-nikon-haida-auktion_341693_185319553
<maxjezy> fri frakt, 149
<maxjezy> frågan är om den är bättre än den andra jag länka
<Philip5> det är nog inte så stor skillnad som man kan se. vad som kan skilja är nog kvalitet på materialet som är svårt att se så där
<Philip5> man vill ju inte ha plast utan bra metall
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-15
<maxjezy> va gör grabbarna då?
<Flygisoft> Inte mycket..
<Philip5> haft föräldrarna på besök och blev tvungen att ta en tupplur efter det :P
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> tog det på? :P
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> jahajah.
<maxjezy> jag tycker det är ett evigt batteriladdande alltså med kameran
<Philip5> du har väl ett mindre batteri i din än i min och så kör du väl med liveview hela tiden som drar en massa
<maxjezy> ja, svårt att filma utan :)
<maxjezy> borde gå med släkt skärm
<Philip5> nä men det är just bara att det drar mycket mer batteri så det får man nog räkna med
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-16
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, jag har ett radioaktivt objektiv insåg jag precis
<maxjezy> eller, det kanske den inte är, svårt att säga
<Flygisoft> ? :P
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Vad menar du?
<maxjezy> köpte ju 3 objektiv med en kamera
<maxjezy> och 55 mm f2 takumar är radioaktiva
<maxjezy> något i glasen som inte är nyttigt
<maxjezy> men ja vet inte om min är en av dessa
<maxjezy> måste undersöka detta närmare, om den är ren så spar jag nog den och säljer både min 18-55 nikon och 50 mm nikon på tradera
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/nikon-nikkor-18-55mm-f-3-5-5-6g-ed-ii-af-s-dx-zoom-auktion_301999_188543864
<maxjezy> om någon vill granska min annons efter felaktigheter
<Philip5> maxjezy: göru?
<Philip5> går fram och tillbaka i lägenheten och svänger med din kameraväska?
<maxjezy> testar nya objektiven med geigermeter
<maxjezy> så de inte är radioaktiva
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-17
<Philip5> MaxJezy: sitter du där och trycker nu igen?
<MaxJezy> jepp
<MaxJezy> Philip5, mitt 18-55 är uppe i 430 kr
<MaxJezy> på tradera
<Philip5> du kanske blir miljonär... ;)
<Philip5> vad ska du göra för alla pengarna?!? :D
<Philip5> köpa fler fisheyes??
<MaxJezy> nikon till m42 adapter
<Philip5> men den kostar väl bara 100 kr typ
<MaxJezy> typ 200
<MaxJezy> köper nog från kamda.se
<Philip5> aha, lite dyrare än på ebay då
<MaxJezy> japp
<Philip5> jag har packat för att åka iväg och fota lite snusk som du kallar det ;P
<MaxJezy> privat eller för en klient?
<Philip5> både och
<Philip5> fast det här ska bli fitnessbilder
<Philip5> en som är PT som ska ha dem för sin sida men jag känner henne
<MaxJezy> best of båth worlds så att säg
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-18
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://www.tradera.com/nikon-50mm-f-1-8-d-auktion_301999_188696742
<maxjezy> buda lite på mitt objektiv nu så kanske du vinner det :)
<Philip5> ska du sälja det? du som var så nöjd med det när du skaffade det
<maxjezy> jag har ju ett till
<maxjezy> eftersom jag inte behöver automatiken som finns att tillgå till det här objektivet så säljer jag det
<maxjezy> jag har ju 55 mm f2
<maxjezy> eventuellt att jag köper ett 1.4
<maxjezy> beroende på hur allt blir
<Philip5> fast ditt 55 är väl sämre i det mesta, kontrast, mer känslig för flare och sånt
<maxjezy> fast jag får bländar ringen att funka på det
<maxjezy> så det är ett plus
<maxjezy> och det är mer skruv på fokusringen, det är lättare att träffa rätt 
<maxjezy> men jag köper nog ett äldre nikon 1.4 50 sen när jag har råd
<maxjezy> jag tycker de här är väldigt plastiga objektiv och de ja köpte var i så bra skick att ja nästan tycker bätre om dem
<maxjezy> jag undrar om mitt soligor 70-150 mm är fast bländare eller som min nikon zoom att det är från 3.5-5.6
<maxjezy> vad tror du Philip5 ?
<maxjezy> eller Flygisoft ?
<maxjezy> en fördel till mina pentax objektiv är ju att jag har closeup ringar och 2xkonverter osv.
<maxjezy> blir lite mer att leka med, men ja får skaffa nya ND filter till alla.
<maxjezy> kan bli lite klurigt, konstiga filter diametrar på dessa
<Philip5> aldrig hört om den gluggen men det står att det är fast bländare
<maxjezy> tror den kan va nice att filma med
<Philip5> dvs att den inte ändrar sig inom zoomen
<maxjezy> mm
<maxjezy> 2x på det objektivet så har jag en nice telezoom på 300 att spionera med
<maxjezy> verkar vara vanligt att dessa m42 fattnings objektiven är radioaktiva
<maxjezy> men enligt internet ska det vara lugnt
<maxjezy> om man inte äter glasen
<maxjezy> RawTherapee är ganska nice
<Philip5> kör du det på windows?
<maxjezy> jepp
#kubuntu-se 2014-08-13
<Philip5> Flygisoft, pysslar du med då? något nytt skoj?
<Flygisoft> philip5: Nja, bygger om hemsidan till företaget
<philip6> hmm
